# Carplan No1 Super Gloss



## harrylall

Good Morning Fellow Detailers.

I have seen Carplan No1 Super Gloss ON OFFER at Eurocarpart, has some big claims i.e applies in 10 minutes and last for 12 months etc. Seems to me like a Sonax BSD, QD etc.

I currently use SONAX BSD and it's the Mutts !!. Has anybody used this ? had any experience of it ? I have had varied results with CARPLAN products so not holding up much hope for this one, however if anyone on here has used it, your feedback would be greatly appreciated.


Regards.:detailer:


----------



## dchapman88

*Has anyone ever tried this?*

Was in Wilko earlier on, as you do, and noticed this product.










It says it's a spray on and wipe off product with up to 12 months protection for £8?!

I imagine too good to be true but even half of that would be good. 
Or as it's 'super gloss' could a mix with BSD prove fruitful?

Anyone any experience?


----------



## Tom_Detailing97

Have you got a link for this? Sounds interesting...
Can't say I've ever seen this product or heard of it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R

Cant answer your question sorry mate.

But identical thread has gone up today too so that might get an answer first

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392326


----------



## harrylall

here you go Tom

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...222958271001177743190309598997491612589735176


----------



## Tom_Detailing97

Awesome thank you! The ECP website is useless for looking for certain things. Typed in the search but nothing came up, thank you. 
Intrigued in this product. Knowing on CarPlan I'm not holding my hopes high but even if it gives 3 months protection for the price that's a good buy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kvn618

ordered, will do side by side comparison with BSD as soon as I get it.


----------



## charlie.

SALE56 brings this down to £5.20 a bottle. 

It would be rude not to try it at this price!


----------



## phillipnoke

£5.20 with discount cant be beat


----------



## Tom_Detailing97

£5.20 with code seems very good. Tempted to order and try it, I'll let you know in 12 months

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillipnoke

they have no stock too ordered on line free delivery


----------



## dchapman88

Hahaha typical, I just came across that thread too!


----------



## harrylall

I am tempted at £5.20 a bottle.
if worse comes to worse, I suppose it can be used as a QD or something for alloy wheels.
time will tell. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Forsh

I've already ordered this this morning to try as a drying aid after watching Larrys AMMO video on Hydrate

...and a Meguires Wash Bucket for £6.24!


----------



## dchapman88

I've just bought some. Wanna try a 50/50 with bsd


----------



## chongo

Two bottles ordered £10.40 that's cheap.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i've snaffled one up or the sake of a fiver too :thumb:


----------



## barry75

order 2 as well and 2 Sonax BSD


----------



## Forsh

dchapman88 said:


> I've just bought some. Wanna try a 50/50 with bsd


http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761

...and BSD is only £7.97 at ECP after discount - 750ml bottle too so similar price to No1 Super Gloss


----------



## Bigpikle

why not....makes a good fathers day gift if its not great 

Hope you guys all got your 4% cashback as well


----------



## dchapman88

Forsh said:


> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761
> 
> ...and BSD is only £7.97 at ECP after discount - 750ml bottle too so similar price to No1 Super Gloss


I've more than enough BSD for now

 
ECP can't have any more of my money lol


----------



## barry75

Anyone try Carplan No1 Super Gloss out yet? waiting on mine to arrive in the post


----------



## Brian1612

Waiting on the verdict myself


----------



## kvn618

Has anyone received theirs? Mine is on the back order, was hopping to do side by side test this weekend against BSD and Protect+Shine Hybrid but will have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Bigpikle

nope - nothing here. Not even received any emails from ECP either but they did take Paypal payment. Not really bothered about it now frankly and shouldnt have ordered it, so if I end up cancelling it might be a blessing!


----------



## barry75

Same here haven't received mine,
Got this email from Euro Car parts do

Thank you for your recent purchase from Euro Car Parts.
As you are aware, one or more items in your order are not in stock at our dispatching warehouse. Therefore we have arranged for them to be transferred from our National Distribution Centre.
To ensure your goods reach you as soon as possible, we have split your order so that if there are any ‘in stock' items in your order, they would be dispatched immediately, shortly followed by the ‘non stock' items as soon as they arrive. Therefore you will receive 2 or more parcels from your order.
We aim to get all your parcels dispatched within 2-4 working days and a confirmation email will be sent to inform you that your parcels are on the way to you. 
We will keep you updated if there are any obstacles along the way, however at this very moment, everything is on track. 
If you have any further questions please do not hesitate to contact us on 02037887842 and we will be happy to assist you further. 

Thank you for shopping with Euro Car Parts, we hope you have a pleasant day


----------



## Forsh

Ditto


----------



## Forsh

Just had an email from DHL but don't know if it's the Super Gloss or the wash bucket I ordered at the same time, that's on it's way


----------



## Bigpikle

I've still not heard zip since ordering, so sent a bit of a stroppy email to ECP asking for some form of order confirmation.... lets see.


----------



## Forsh

Any thoughts/comments about my plan to use this as a drying aid?

Halfords web page mentions drying first...
_


Halfords said:



Once you have cleaned *and dried *your car with your chosen method, simply spray CarPlan No1 Super Gloss..."

Click to expand...

_Wondering if I'm barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Bigpikle

I dont think anyone here has yet used it, so not sure you'll get an answer yet? You may be fine, and remember most of these standard retail brands write simple instructions aimed only at the bloke in the street scrubbing his car on Sundays, or you may find its a product that really doesnt like application with water and smears like a wotsit etc etc? 

Once some eventually arrives on doorsteps I guess people will start showing reviews as always and then there'll be a thread saying "Is Super Gloss the new BSD..." and the usual hype and arguments will start and then another product will come along again.....rinse.....repeat....rinse.....repeat.....

Cynical...moi? Surely not :devil:


----------



## 66Rob

I picked up some of this at the weekend.

I had a quick try on the bonnet of the company car - Metallic Red Mondeo Hybrid (having washed but not clayed or deconned first). If definately improved the overall appearance and added gloss, although i did need to work hard to fully remove - so i would recommend spray spread and immediately remove, i had to apply more and immedately wipe to get a clear finish. It feels glossy and watery on application and not 'grabby' like BSD.

The water (sheeting) behaviour was also very good immediately after application (i dont have the car the whole time so had to do it there and then). 

I didnt apply to my own car as I have other products on there, but i did apply it to my very clean alloys and here it looked great and wiped clear easily. I will see what the protection is like in a week or so. 

Rob


----------



## shine247

I received an email today, part if which says..

The following 1 piece(s) have been sent via DHL International GmbH on 
06/04/2017 on Shipment Number xxxxx xxxxx

Seems mine has arrived at Heathrow, pretty good service for £5.20 and I mean that.


----------



## Bigpikle

mine appears to be coming today.... still no comms from ECP though :lol:


----------



## harrylall

Hi guys I ordered my from ECP almost a week and 1/2 ago...It's still not arrived, and as BigPikle stated I have had no COMMS from ECP either. I have been checking the WEBSITE and I can't see the product either ( Could just be me) anybody else had the same issue ?

AS SOON as i'd written and published the post. I got an EMAIL very similar to SHINE247. DHL are allegedly delivering mine today. I will if I get a chance try it out to tonight and update you. I'm not holding up much hope as CARPLAN products haven't always been the best but for the price, it was worth a punt. I can't see it being anywhere near as good as SONAX BSD, but lets not judge before I have tried.


----------



## barry75

Got the email too saying mine is on the way.


----------



## Bigpikle

arrived so had a little play....

Smells like bubblegum just like Nattys Blue. Washed the bonnet with ONR and sprayed half with this stuff - couple of sprays and a wipe and buff. Dead easy, no smears, not grabby and piece of cake to use. It was on silver and I cant say I saw an noticeable increase in gloss but the car is spotless and ONR leaves a nice gloss anyway on the other side. Smooth rather than slick finish, much slicker than BSD but nothing like OCW or OID or c2v3 'proper' slick. Tighter beading and much faster sheeting than the other side of the bonnet after a quick rinse - better than c2v3. Will give the car a full spray when I wash it later.

So far, for £5 I'm happy with this. Not blown away but frankly I havent really given it a chance to do that on half a silver bonnet....


----------



## shine247

Mine is out for delivery. I have not bought it to compare with bsd, merely as an extra product. The bottle says you can use it on rubber etc. I will not be putting it on a nicely finished summer look unless I discover it is amazing. The last thing I want is a below par product "designed" to last a year on my paint which I have to remove.


----------



## Bigpikle

shine247 said:


> Mine is out for delivery. I have not bought it to compare with bsd, merely as an extra product. The bottle says you can use it on rubber etc. I will not be putting it on a nicely finished summer look unless I discover it is amazing. The last thing I want is a below par product "designed" to last a year on my paint which I have to remove.


you wont have to remove it - if not impressed then just slap something else on top! I really dont believe it will last anything like a year....


----------



## shine247

Bigpikle said:


> you wont have to remove it - if not impressed then just slap something else on top! I really dont believe it will last anything like a year....


I just do not work like that but each to their own.

Edit... It has arrived


----------



## Bigpikle

Just noticed its 1/3 off at Sainsbury now as well - only £5.33. Will grab a bottle for the old man to keep his Octavia tidy with. 

Going to give the car a full wash now and top up with this and see what happens?

Edit: Just did a full ONR wash and use Supergloss as a drying aid. Absolutely dead easy to use just like a QD or spray wax, just spray the panel, wipe dry and done. Worked in shade, full sun and even some warm (silver so not hot) panels and a dream each time. Then went around a few panels and did it dry and again it was just like using a QD. Tried it on textured black plastic trim panels and just fine with no marks or anything.

Car looks super glossy, but then it did before with numerous layers of c2v3 and OCW, but the beading is definitely tighter than before and the sheeting is very fast - you could tell as soon as I put wash liquid on the half bonnet I did early. It cleared twice as fast as the untreated side.

Seems a very competent easy product that does what it says on the bottle, although, 'lasts up to a year' isnt a statement I'll test until winter weather, if there's any left by then. Easier than BSD, slicker finish as well, although I'm not sure it adds quite as much to the look as BSD seems to. Beading isnt quite in that league either. Interesting experiment...


----------



## shine247

Mine got as far as the reg plate. You can tell when you spray it, it has some form of hydrophobic tendancy as it beads itself. My bottle appeared not to open at all but after multiple pumps it worked. Initially there was no air, splutter or anything.
Anyway, I will see how it goes, just because it is Carplan does not mean it is poor but it will be tested. It could easily prove better than the expensive products seen on here, I treat them just the same.One of my favourite sealants is Enduracoat and Turtlewax made that.

PS. I know Sainsburys have it and was waiting for the drop...


----------



## Yellow Dave

shine247 said:


> Mine got as far as the reg plate. You can tell when you spray it, it has some form of hydrophobic tendancy as it beads itself. My bottle appeared not to open at all but after multiple pumps it worked. Initially there was no air, splutter or anything.
> Anyway, I will see how it goes, just because it is Carplan does not mean it is poor but it will be tested. It could easily prove better than the expensive products seen on here, I treat them just the same.One of my favourite sealants is Enduracoat and Turtlewax made that.
> 
> PS. I know Sainsburys have it and was waiting for the drop...


What's enduracoat? Not heard of that before


----------



## shine247

Yellow Dave said:


> What's enduracoat? Not heard of that before


Here you go Dave, luckily I have two unopened plus half in use. Easy on, easy off, a bit like a Tough Coat application but better. Nice case, has a top up shampoo but never really remembered or needed to use it.


----------



## kvn618

just used it as a drying aid... I think I found my new favourite product. Much easier to use than BSD and much more enjoyable. Made drying the car a doddle and left really good shine finish. If it lasts as long as BSD I will be stocking up as for £6 it is a steal even as a drying aid.


----------



## Dannybutcha

A think am going to go get one of these, i am newbie and i dont mean to sound stupid but when you say a drying aid. What do you mean?


----------



## kvn618

Dannybutcha said:


> A think am going to go get one of these, i am newbie and i dont mean to sound stupid but when you say a drying aid. What do you mean?


Just apply to a wet car, it helps speed up drying. Really easy product to use and if durability is even 1/3 of what is claimed I think it would make it a great product


----------



## Forsh

I gave mine a quick wash last night and used Super Gloss as a drying aid which is why I bought it after watching the AMMO vid above.

It's the first time I've used any type of drying aid and I managed to completely dry the car with 1 drying towel I was very impressed with the process - I'm a convert!

And the fact this stuff is so reasonably priced Win - Win!



http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p


----------



## scooobydont

Bought a bottle out of Sainsburys tonight. I hate this forum, I dont need anymore things right now, lol.


----------



## Gedo

scooobydont said:


> Bought a bottle out of Sainsburys tonight. I hate this forum, I dont need anymore things right now, lol.


You must be getting paid too much


----------



## scooobydont

Gedo said:


> You must be getting paid too much


You wont be wanting to borrow it then...

EDIT: I did go to Morrisons afterwards and picked up 2 cooked chickens for £2 (reduced from £6 each) to help feed me and my family for the next few weeks...


----------



## dellwood33

*searching !*

Where are you guys getting this stuff from ?
Halfords - too expensive.
3 branches of Sainsbury's - none stocked
Europarts - can't find it on the website .


----------



## Gedo

Got 3 from Sainsbury's in Stirling this afternoon. Still a few bottles left.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Gedo said:


> Got 3 from Sainsbury's in Stirling this afternoon. Still a few bottles left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You had to go 1 better (or in this case 2!).


----------



## Gedo

With 4 cars to clean I need more than you ! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont

Gedo said:


> With 4 cars to clean I need more than you !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh yea


----------



## LewisChadwick7

mine turned up in this sorry state friday  managed to get some back in the bottle and tested on a wing and found it very easy to work with! i'm yet to see a drop of rain to check behaviour though haha!


----------



## Bigpikle

ooops....

The water behaviour seems quite good TBH. I quite like the stuff, which slightly surprised me, so gave it to the old man to use after his weekly wash.


----------



## kvn618

LewisChadwick7 said:


> mine turned up in this sorry state friday  managed to get some back in the bottle and tested on a wing and found it very easy to work with! i'm yet to see a drop of rain to check behaviour though haha!


same as mine, the top wasn't on tightly enough


----------



## Yellow Dave

Looks like eurocarparts are showing their total lack of interest and care in all their stocked car care products. 

Shame they don't do this with a bottle of oil or brake fluid where there more likely to get stung and fined.


----------



## Bigpikle

to be fair to ECP though, its the manufacturer thats sending them bottles with loose caps, and you cant expect the ECP warehouse to inspect every product carefully before its packaged for dispatch. Its a VERY high volume business and not 1 bloke doing 5 orders a day, so I think we should be getting more frustrated with Carplan for being shoddy with their products. Carplan are the ones that have a tech issue with the machine putting bottle caps on that needs addressing and they should be spotting that in routine QC checks but clearly aren't.

When I DO get annoyed is when I get a product like a china dinner plate, individually wrapped in 10 layers of protective wrapping, in a secure package, and the damn thing has a big chip in it that must have been totally obvious to the person that spent 20 mins wrapping it! Loose bottle caps is annoying but perhaps more forgivable for the retailer.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

kvn618 said:


> same as mine, the top wasn't on tightly enough


exactly like mine! i was expecting a cracked trigger or bottle!


----------



## cleanycar

Hi all, :newbie: I joined early last Friday a.m. when I saw this thread. I noticed everyone was mentioning ECP and that they didn't have it in stock. I buy stuff from them when it's a good deal. I'd been in Sainsbury's on Thurs and spotted this CP Super Gloss, and did a quick google to see if it was any good. That's when I came across this site and thought, ok, I'll get a plug in that Sains. have it at £5.33. I couldn't do that because I have only just had my account verified! Don't they trust newbies here? 

Anyway, I went back to Sainsbury's and bought a bottle. Right, let's see what this stuff is like. Could I spray - would it spray - would it hell! I gave up. Then I thought after 10 mins I'd give it another go, unscrewed cap, put it back, squeeze trigger repeatedly, nope, not a drop came out! Undid cap again and flicked the remnants from the tube over a small panel - looks like globules of water rolling around! Rubbed it in and wiped over. That's not a bad sheen on a already shiny car. 
What do I do? Sainsbury's is 3 miles from me. Crafty (this isn't going to help my reputation lol) I poured some in an empty clean squirty bottle. Had a proper try. Yeah, I really like this, I don't believe the claim of lasting a year, but hey ho! 
Off to Sains to complain.
They (cust services) try and try but it won't spray. 'How come some is missing?' I'm asked.  Oh no, I've been rumbled! 'Well, I tried some on a cloth, but it doesn't work properly - says online that it must be sprayed.' 'Oh that's ok then, do you want to get another or have a refund?' 
'I'll have another please.' :thumb:
Get home and would you believe it, :wall: this one won't spray either! I have pumped and pumped but no.
Anyone else had this problem. And yes, I have turned it from Off to On!!

When I picked up another, there were even more bottles been put out. But seems I'm the only one whose bought it. If I go back to get some more I might just 'test' it works in store!!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

cleanycar said:


> Hi all, :newbie: I joined early last Friday a.m. when I saw this thread. I noticed everyone was mentioning ECP and that they didn't have it in stock. I buy stuff from them when it's a good deal. I'd been in Sainsbury's on Thurs and spotted this CP Super Gloss, and did a quick google to see if it was any good. That's when I came across this site and thought, ok, I'll get a plug in that Sains. have it at £5.33. I couldn't do that because I have only just had my account verified! Don't they trust newbies here?
> 
> Anyway, I went back to Sainsbury's and bought a bottle. Right, let's see what this stuff is like. Could I spray - would it spray - would it hell! I gave up. Then I thought after 10 mins I'd give it another go, unscrewed cap, put it back, squeeze trigger repeatedly, nope, not a drop came out! Undid cap again and flicked the remnants from the tube over a small panel - looks like globules of water rolling around! Rubbed it in and wiped over. That's not a bad sheen on a already shiny car.
> What do I do? Sainsbury's is 3 miles from me. Crafty (this isn't going to help my reputation lol) I poured some in an empty clean squirty bottle. Had a proper try. Yeah, I really like this, I don't believe the claim of lasting a year, but hey ho!
> Off to Sains to complain.
> They (cust services) try and try but it won't spray. 'How come some is missing?' I'm asked.  Oh no, I've been rumbled! 'Well, I tried some on a cloth, but it doesn't work properly - says online that it must be sprayed.' 'Oh that's ok then, do you want to get another or have a refund?'
> 'I'll have another please.' :thumb:
> Get home and would you believe it, :wall: this one won't spray either! I have pumped and pumped but no.
> Anyone else had this problem. And yes, I have turned it from Off to On!!
> 
> When I picked up another, there were even more bottles been put out. But seems I'm the only one whose bought it. If I go back to get some more I might just 'test' it works in store!!


if you're in stores like that i always 'test' it before even thinking about buying it :lol: usually for the smell test first :doublesho


----------



## Gixxer6

All the posts in this thread are :spam:
Not one review of the product, it's driving me mad


----------



## Bigpikle

Gixxer6 said:


> All the posts in this thread are :spam:
> Not one review of the product, it's driving me mad


except mine of course, and a short review just before that.... why not actually read all the posts?


----------



## Bigpikle

cleanycar said:


> Hi all, :newbie: I joined early last Friday a.m. when I saw this thread. I noticed everyone was mentioning ECP and that they didn't have it in stock. I buy stuff from them when it's a good deal. I'd been in Sainsbury's on Thurs and spotted this CP Super Gloss, and did a quick google to see if it was any good. That's when I came across this site and thought, ok, I'll get a plug in that Sains. have it at £5.33. I couldn't do that because I have only just had my account verified! Don't they trust newbies here?
> 
> Anyway, I went back to Sainsbury's and bought a bottle. Right, let's see what this stuff is like. Could I spray - would it spray - would it hell! I gave up. Then I thought after 10 mins I'd give it another go, unscrewed cap, put it back, squeeze trigger repeatedly, nope, not a drop came out! Undid cap again and flicked the remnants from the tube over a small panel - looks like globules of water rolling around! Rubbed it in and wiped over. That's not a bad sheen on a already shiny car.
> What do I do? Sainsbury's is 3 miles from me. Crafty (this isn't going to help my reputation lol) I poured some in an empty clean squirty bottle. Had a proper try. Yeah, I really like this, I don't believe the claim of lasting a year, but hey ho!
> Off to Sains to complain.
> They (cust services) try and try but it won't spray. 'How come some is missing?' I'm asked.  Oh no, I've been rumbled! 'Well, I tried some on a cloth, but it doesn't work properly - says online that it must be sprayed.' 'Oh that's ok then, do you want to get another or have a refund?'
> 'I'll have another please.' :thumb:
> Get home and would you believe it, :wall: this one won't spray either! I have pumped and pumped but no.
> Anyone else had this problem. And yes, I have turned it from Off to On!!
> 
> When I picked up another, there were even more bottles been put out. But seems I'm the only one whose bought it. If I go back to get some more I might just 'test' it works in store!!


Maybe stating the bleedin' obvious here, but you did actually undo the spray nozzle to the 'on' setting didnt you?


----------



## shine247

Gixxer6 said:


> All the posts in this thread are :spam:
> Not one review of the product, it's driving me mad


Well I used it on half the bonnet today, it sprayed on and wiped off easily enough but did little to enhance the gloss. It was glossy and looked the same. I was in Sainsburys today, they had it but I bought no more. Some will love it and the price is good but nothing better than I have. If it was sold on here under a label, it would be significantly more exepensive. I did buy some Shake and Shine which is very good on white upvc . In summary for me, I would just be looking when to use No 1 and probably have this bottle for years.


----------



## Gixxer6

Bigpikle said:


> except mine of course, and a short review just before that.... why not actually read all the posts?


This one: " The water behaviour seems quite good TBH. I quite like the stuff, which slightly surprised me, so gave it to the old man to use after his weekly wash. " ?

I did read it last night, sounds good. Please keep us updated on longevity.


----------



## Gixxer6

shine247 said:


> Well I used it on half the bonnet today, it sprayed on and wiped off easily enough but did little to enhance the gloss. It was glossy and looked the same. I was in Sainsburys today, they had it but I bought no more. Some will love it and the price is good but nothing better than I have. If it was sold on here under a label, it would be significantly more exepensive. I did buy some Shake and Shine which is very good on white upvc . In summary for me, I would just be looking when to use No 1 and probably have this bottle for years.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## shine247

Regarding the no spray situation, mine was the same as in post 43, you just have to keep at it. That is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Forsh

Come on Gixxer! I did say it made drying the car a much better experience for me!
Nothing to compare it to but all the same it impressed me

As for gloss, I didn't use it as intended, just as a drying aid but it was glossy but I put DSW on about 3-4 weeks ago and has been glossy since then


----------



## Bigpikle

Bigpikle said:


> Just noticed its 1/3 off at Sainsbury now as well - only £5.33. Will grab a bottle for the old man to keep his Octavia tidy with.
> 
> Going to give the car a full wash now and top up with this and see what happens?
> 
> Edit: Just did a full ONR wash and use Supergloss as a drying aid. Absolutely dead easy to use just like a QD or spray wax, just spray the panel, wipe dry and done. Worked in shade, full sun and even some warm (silver so not hot) panels and a dream each time. Then went around a few panels and did it dry and again it was just like using a QD. Tried it on textured black plastic trim panels and just fine with no marks or anything.
> 
> Car looks super glossy, but then it did before with numerous layers of c2v3 and OCW, but the beading is definitely tighter than before and the sheeting is very fast - you could tell as soon as I put wash liquid on the half bonnet I did early. It cleared twice as fast as the untreated side.
> 
> Seems a very competent easy product that does what it says on the bottle, although, 'lasts up to a year' isnt a statement I'll test until winter weather, if there's any left by then. Easier than BSD, slicker finish as well, although I'm not sure it adds quite as much to the look as BSD seems to. Beading isnt quite in that league either. Interesting experiment...





Gixxer6 said:


> This one: " The water behaviour seems quite good TBH. I quite like the stuff, which slightly surprised me, so gave it to the old man to use after his weekly wash. " ?
> 
> I did read it last night, sounds good. Please keep us updated on longevity.


Nope - this one.


----------



## cleanycar

Bigpikle said:


> Maybe stating the bleedin' obvious here, but you did actually undo the spray nozzle to the 'on' setting didnt you?



Uh Yes. That's why I put at the end of my penultimate paragraph...

'And yes, I have turned it from Off to On!!' 

Anyway, it's a bit late but here is my update.
The next day I stood in the garage for 10 mins with my second bottle, removed the top, put it back, turned nozzle on, pumped, turned nozzle to off, back to on, pumped and pumped. Nowt!
I even removed the screwcap and stuck the tube in a bowl of water and pumped and pumped and pumped. Nothing.

Then I tried something else. I removed another screw top nozzle from an old almost empty Meguiars and put that in place, one trigger squeeze, a fine sharp spray mist so it worked fine. Only problem was the thread was not exactly the same, so it didn't fit that tight.

I then decided this one is going back too - I just told cust serv that this was the second one returned and wow they gave me a part refund for my trouble!  Pays to complain!
I went off to pick another and blow me most of those didn't work. I got strange looks from customers as I picked each bottle up, pumping and pumping! Then just as I was getting fed up, bingo! one worked on first pump. Just three worked out of 9 bottles. Now happy.


----------



## cleanycar

shine247 said:


> Regarding the no spray situation, mine was the same as in post 43, you just have to keep at it. That is why I mentioned it.


I did read that, but my trigger finger would have fell off if I'd gone much longer!

If that is all it is, the ones I've left in our Sainsbury's shouldn't need too much more persuasion to work! 

However, this really should not happen. It's not a pound a bottle.


----------



## Taxboy

So reading this it seems it hasn't generated the same sort of frenzy that BSD did

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Taxboy said:


> So reading this it seems it hasn't generated the same sort of frenzy that BSD did
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


its only been with us a few days really....

Its a good product that I've used a couple of times already on one of my cars, but Carplan is about as trendy and hyped up as using Tesco Value shampoo on your car, and being sold in a supermarket means no detailer in their right mind would admit to using it....right......:devil::devil:

Put it in a funky bottle and put a silly name to it and give a few samples to a few people here and hey presto - a winner!!!


----------



## kvn618

Taxboy said:


> So reading this it seems it hasn't generated the same sort of frenzy that BSD did
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


I absolutely love it. I think its better in some ways than BSD but hype is a strange thing... Don't think it is a lot to do with how product performs but with marketing and who actually giving praises.


----------



## shine247

Taxboy said:


> So reading this it seems it hasn't generated the same sort of frenzy that BSD did
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


Based on the purpose the products are meant for and putting aside silly quoted durability suggestions, if you are prepared to spend the small amout of extra time needed to apply BSD, then from my findings BSD is in a different league.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Seems I was lucky to find a working bottle in Sainsbury's. 

Not used it on the car yet but used as a waterless wash on a dusty mountain bike. The bike is wrapped in a satin paint protection film but it worked just fine. It picked up a thick layer of very fine dust easily and a few seconds to dwell it wiped straight off with a plush MF. It felt well lubricated when using and a second spray and wipe with the mf showed no dirt had been left behind. Initial beading looks good. 

It doesn't really seem a comparable product to BSD, as I find that more of a spray sealant with extreme water behaviour but not very good at all the other jobs a QD is generally used for


----------



## brooklandsracer

shine247 said:


> Based on the purpose the products are meant for and putting aside silly quoted durability suggestions, if you are prepared to spend the small amout of extra time needed to apply BSD, then from my findings BSD is in a different league.


Dave what is BSD ?

Thats the problem with this site as all regular members that been on here yonks always shorten things and us newbies have not got the faintest idea what you talking about. It happens every day leaving me scratching me head :lol:


----------



## dchapman88

brooklandsracer said:


> Dave what is BSD ?
> 
> Thats the problem with this site as all regular members that been on here yonks always shorten things and us newbies have not got the faintest idea what you talking about. It happens every day leaving me scratching me head :lol:


It's a Sonax product. 
Brilliant Shine Detailer


----------



## LewisChadwick7

brooklandsracer said:


> Dave what is BSD ?
> 
> Thats the problem with this site as all regular members that been on here yonks always shorten things and us newbies have not got the faintest idea what you talking about. It happens every day leaving me scratching me head :lol:


this might help have a look  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803&highlight=abbreviations


----------



## Forsh

BLR there's an AL here... sorry! Brooklandsracer there is an Abbreviation List here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=171436


----------



## Forsh

Beat me to it Lewis!


----------



## brooklandsracer

LewisChadwick7 said:


> this might help have a look  http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803&highlight=abbreviations


Thanks Lewis
No a massive thanks
This is a great help to know what you guys and some birds are on about.
Probably the most helpful post I have read on here. :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Sadly the list Lewis posted up was first posted in 2010 and does not have BSD on it, and obviously needs updating.

So my original question what is BSD ?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

brooklandsracer said:


> Sadly the list Lewis posted up was first posted in 2010 and does not have BSD on it, and obviously needs updating.
> 
> So my original question what is BSD ?


comes in handy that list at times especially when you're new or newish

but BSD is a sonax product and stands for Brilliant Shine Detailer  :thumb:


----------



## brooklandsracer

Thanks Lewis
also thanks dchapman as only just seen your answer.

Is the Sonax BSD a fab product then ? Is it dear ?
Love my detailers and currently using Autoglym and Adams.
Only 2 I tried and love them.


----------



## Forsh

brooklandsracer said:


> Is the Sonax BSD a fab product then ? Is it dear ?


£8 at ECP (Euro Car Parts ) with HOLIDAY57 promo code


----------



## brooklandsracer

Forsh said:


> £8 at ECP (Euro Car Parts ) with HOLIDAY57 promo code


Thanks for the link but is it any good ?


----------



## Forsh

Never used BSD

I bought the _CPNo1SG_ specifically to use as a drying aid and I love it!


----------



## shine247

brooklandsracer said:


> Thanks for the link but is it any good ?


:lol:You found out what it is, that price of £8 is about as good as you get now, it is creeping up but still a good price for the product including delivery. It lasts ages. :wave:

Edit. I know you like your Autoglym but you can add a bit of BSD to some, 50/50 for example and the result is quite good, I tried that. I mixed some with Megs UQD and the result was neither here nor there because both products are so good alone. I would get a bottle, it is one of the products that really is as good as "most" say.


----------



## steelghost

I bought a couple of bottles when it was about £6/bottle. Still got 1.5 bottles left :lol:


----------



## shine247

steelghost said:


> I bought a couple of bottles when it was about £6/bottle. Still got 1.5 bottles left :lol:


Think mine was little less and I still have about 5 left but with a* 5 year best before date* on the bottle we are pretty safe even if it was a year old at delivery.

oooo, look, 3000 posts  That is some going, no time for detailing though :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

anyone know if you can still get Super Gloss in Sainsbury?


----------



## jenks

I noticed some in Sainsburys today, didn't look at the price though as I already picked up a couple of bottles.


----------



## Yellow Dave

It was in a local store yesterday, on a special offer with a few demon shine products as well


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - gave mine to my old man but could do with some more for other people's cars


----------



## Yellow Dave

Used it again tonight as a drying aid on half the car, the other half BSD. Weather was drizzling and temps dropping close towards dew point. 

Spraying the carplan onto a wet panel there was a slight change in the standing water to want to head up and start moving down the panel. Feels nice and slick as it spreads like most QD's and removed without fuss or streaking even in the damp conditions. Through tonight's drizzle the heads are nice and small on all panels but not crisp and uniform in shape, certainly not what I get from bouncers done and dusted, megs UQD, etc. 

BSD didnt really offer much in slickness to the drying and didn't cause the water the start running. Was a little smeary when trying to remove but 2 mf's ensured s dry panel. I'm sure we all know what to expect from the beading that followed. 

Other than initial cost I still can't see them as comparable products, but would use each of them for different purposes.


----------



## Taxboy

Yellow Dave said:


> Used it again tonight as a drying aid on half the car, the other half BSD. Weather was drizzling and temps dropping close towards dew point.
> 
> Spraying the carplan onto a wet panel there was a slight change in the standing water to want to head up and start moving down the panel. Feels nice and slick as it spreads like most QD's and removed without fuss or streaking even in the damp conditions. Through tonight's drizzle the heads are nice and small on all panels but not crisp and uniform in shape, certainly not what I get from bouncers done and dusted, megs UQD, etc.
> 
> BSD didnt really offer much in slickness to the drying and didn't cause the water the start running. Was a little smeary when trying to remove but 2 mf's ensured s dry panel. I'm sure we all know what to expect from the beading that followed.
> 
> Other than initial cost I still can't see them as comparable products, but would use each of them for different purposes.


Thanks for posting your review of both products, it seems that both are actually misnamed ! BSD is really a spray on sealant which is marketed as a detailer and Car Plan is marketed as spray sealant but actually is a detailer 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

Taxboy said:


> Thanks for posting your review of both products, it seems that both are actually misnamed ! BSD is really a spray on sealant which is marketed as a detailer and Car Plan is marketed as spray sealant but actually is a detailer
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Supergloss isnt a detailer - its advertised as lasting up to a year, so they obviously have tested it and found some significant durability. I'd happily wager it outlasts BSD easily, as that only gives about 4 weeks of so at best. Just because it applies well to a wet panel and helps as a drying aid, it doesnt make it a QD - hundreds of waxes and sealants will do that. Gtechniq might be a little unhappy if C2v3 was classed as a QD because it works on wet paint :lol:


----------



## Taxboy

Bigpikle said:


> Supergloss isnt a detailer - its advertised as lasting up to a year, so they obviously have tested it and found some significant durability. I'd happily wager it outlasts BSD easily, as that only gives about 4 weeks of so at best. Just because it applies well to a wet panel and helps as a drying aid, it doesnt make it a QD - hundreds of waxes and sealants will do that. Gtechniq might be a little unhappy if C2v3 was classed as a QD because it works on wet paint


Although c2v3 is listed as a qd by Dooka  I guess it's one of those areas which crosses boundaries such as when does a hybrid wax become a sealant....... I don't think we should get that discussion fired up again ! Just best to share what works well regardless of what it's called

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Haven't posted on here for ages due to moving house and getting married soon but did catch this thread and picked up a bottle from sainsburys.

The in laws are holiday currently and their mini roadster was a little dusty having sat for over a week so thought I'd give this a try. Very very impressed with the gloss





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedo

Used this on my SQ5 yesterday as a drying aid and was well impressed. Glad I bought 3 x bottles ! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

The Mini looks great. I suspect this is going to be one of those mainstream retail products thats actually every bit as good as many of the trendy niche detailing brand products. I was watching a review of PNS the other day and after 5 months it was still doing really well, and so was the Turtlewax Ice right next to it! :lol:


----------



## Bigpikle

Taxboy said:


> Although c2v3 is listed as a qd by Dooka  I guess it's one of those areas which crosses boundaries such as when does a hybrid wax become a sealant....... I don't think we should get that discussion fired up again ! Just best to share what works well regardless of what it's called


yep - this is one of those silly areas when manufacturers, retailers and forums just make up their own descriptions for things. A bit like people calling ONR a waterless wash.... :wall:

If it looks like a duck, waddles like a duck, quacks like a duck, then it probably....


----------



## Cuffy

Bigpikle said:


> The Mini looks great. I suspect this is going to be one of those mainstream retail products thats actually every bit as good as many of the trendy niche detailing brand products. I was watching a review of PNS the other day and after 5 months it was still doing really well, and so was the Turtlewax Ice right next to it!


Cheers, was literally a five minute wipe over at the most it was so easy to apply.

Looking forward to trying this on my A3. Might get a couple more bottles

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

I just got 2 more from Sainsburys and they where only 3 there anyway. First couple of stores I went to didnt have it anyway.Not sure if this is a stock clearance sale price - suspect it will disappear from shelves there.


----------



## cargainz

Bigpikle said:


> The Mini looks great. I suspect this is going to be one of those mainstream retail products thats actually every bit as good as many of the trendy niche detailing brand products. I was watching a review of PNS the other day and after 5 months it was still doing really well, and so was the Turtlewax Ice right next to it! :lol:


Tetrosyl/Carplan are Europe's biggest producers of car care products but they are not marketed/produced for the detailing community. That's why for example on their promo videos/materials they advocate for the use of sponges. :doublesho

They have got the labs and infrastructure to be able to produce quality stuff but as its intended for the mass market (ASDA, Sainsburys etc) you can see why people are getting out of 10 bottles in Sainsbury a few have issues working (but the working ones produce a good finish e.g the mini). If they had a professional range and sold the Super Gloss for £15 under a different name then people are not going to be skeptical because its not called Car Plan.

I would suspect with such large production facilities they might produce stuff that well known detailing companies use to make quality stuff but this would need someone with knowledge of the industry to confirm.


----------



## Bigpikle

I agree - I bet their stuff appears in more places than we think! Take the lilac colouring out of Supergloss and it could be any number of spray sealant products....

I saw 3 bottles today and tried them all. 100% success rate and all worked fine. Just running out of my general purpose spray sealant so this will be ideal for loads of situations and 1L for £10 is a bargain.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

No sign of this in Sainsbury's Swansea


----------



## Forsh

Still showing it as a 'New' line, on-line

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/.../groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Forsh said:


> Still showing it as a 'New' line, on-line
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/webapp/.../groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p


Thanks. I ordered one off eBay for £7.29 delivered. Will see how I get on with it.

I've not warmed to Sonax BSD. I don't like the unsmooth finish.


----------



## brooklandsracer

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Thanks. I ordered one off eBay for £7.29 delivered. Will see how I get on with it.
> 
> I've not warmed to Sonax BSD. I don't like the unsmooth finish.


I swerved this but if I saw one in Sainsbury for just over a fiver then a no brainer but today I bought 5L of dodo juice basics of bling detailer for under a pony delivered and thought this an absolute steel.


----------



## GleemSpray

cargainz said:


> Tetrosyl/Carplan are Europe's biggest producers of car care products but they are not marketed/produced for the detailing community. That's why for example on their promo videos/materials they advocate for the use of sponges. :doublesho
> 
> They have got the labs and infrastructure to be able to produce quality stuff but as its intended for the mass market (ASDA, Sainsburys etc) you can see why people are getting out of 10 bottles in Sainsbury a few have issues working (but the working ones produce a good finish e.g the mini). If they had a professional range and sold the Super Gloss for £15 under a different name then people are not going to be skeptical because its not called Car Plan.
> 
> I would suspect with such large production facilities they might produce stuff that well known detailing companies use to make quality stuff but this would need someone with knowledge of the industry to confirm.


Yup, Carplan / Tetrosyl have been in sunny Bury for a long time and they are a big, serious, industrial set-up. If they claim 12 months, then it wont be that much of a marketing exaggeration.

For this reason, i have never had any issues with buying Car Plan / Demon shine products as they are well made and great value for money.... just not very Designer or Trendy ... LOL. The Black Trim Wax is a great product for little money.

I believe that Sonax are a similar mass producer in Germany, that makes products for others ?

Its fascinating to see the way that synthetic products are now swamping the market.


----------



## fretfret

Now £8:00 in Wilko.


----------



## Cuffy

Ipswich sainsburys has been cleared out  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy

Cuffy said:


> Ipswich sainsburys has been cleared out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ebay speculators ??!!!! 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Taxboy said:


> Ebay speculators ??!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Quote possibly, there was about 20 bottles on the shelf on Friday.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

its only about £10 full price and was about £8 before, so I doubt anyone is going to make much money from this stuff.... Probably pro detailers who will offer it as an expensive sealant upgrade to customers :lol:

Its going on one of the big Rolls Royces I look after as its a vast machine and a quick easy quality spray sealant is just the job


----------



## OrangeManDan

Thanks again. Good find. That is convincing enough for me. Looks like I might buy what I can find in Wilkinson's and Tesco for now while I learn more and invest more money.


----------



## Yellow Dave

Can Anyone still find it on eurocarparts website ?


----------



## tosh

GleemSpray said:


> I believe that Sonax are a similar mass producer in Germany, that makes products for others


They're more like AutoGlym, but have a much wider range

Makes consumer and pro products for Germany and worldwide; but I don't think they are a contract manufacturer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kvn618

Yellow Dave said:


> Can Anyone still find it on eurocarparts website ?


it's no longer there, normally because they don't have a date when the stock will be available. Just need to keep an eye on it


----------



## robsteele55

Not keen, laced with silicon 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

robsteele55 said:


> Not keen, laced with silicon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Where did you get that info as there is zero ingredients on the bottle and Carplan dont MSDS on their website? Exactly what silicone based compounds are in it?

And why is that an issue anyway for amateur detailers? I bet nearly all the products we use have modern solicones in them anyway.

https://www.autogeekonline.net/foru...68-role-silicone-plays-car-care-products.html


----------



## robsteele55

Not a clue what's in it, I used it and it was a nightmare to take off and the bodywork on my car was left really greasy. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave

robsteele55 said:


> Not keen, laced with silicon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





robsteele55 said:


> Not a clue what's in it, I used it and it was a nightmare to take off and the bodywork on my car was left really greasy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Not sure what I've missed, or are you assuming that as you had trouble removing it l, it's got to have silicon in it? What was your method and conditions for applying it?

And do you mean silicon or silicone? As they're different products.


----------



## robsteele55

Here we go, however it's spelt I didn't like it, if you have some advice regarding its use please enlighten me. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## shine247

robsteele55 said:


> Not keen, laced with silicon
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I imagine you mean silicone, if you are averse to that particular ingredient, I can tell you that BSD does not have it. You may or may not like BSD but it is silicone free which is quite rare for a product and that is one of the reasons if not the main reason why it does not break down quickly. I only mention this in relation to the comment about silicone, not to say BSD is better that the Carplan offering.


----------



## robsteele55

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle

if its a nightmare to remove then you must have really over applied it or put it on something it didnt like - this really is the easiest stuff in the world to use.

1. 1 spray per small panel, 2 for a bonnet/roof, then wipe over with clean MF. There'll be nothing left to remove. As with 99.9% of products, only apply to cool panels out of direct sun.

2. Spray on a damp panel and just dry it as normal - nothing left to remove

I put another layer on my alloys this afternoon - 2 very light mists on each wheel while wet, and then just dried the wheel with a MF and it was super glossy and fairly slick.

This is easy to use than BSD, which needs much more car about amounts applied, only cool panels and careful buffing, so I'd suggest getting application of this sorted before you go near BSD or any trickier products!


----------



## robsteele55

Super thank you for that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Yellow Dave said:


> Can Anyone still find it on eurocarparts website ?


http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?553996040&0&cc5_761

£8.67 after WEEKEND55 discount

...and back to £8 in Sainsburys

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p

and Wilkos

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/carplan-super-gloss-600ml/invt/0450504

and £12.50 in Halfords for the "kit" 
The Kit contains:
• CarPlan No1 Super Gloss 600ml
• Microfibre Cloth
• Applicator Pad
This will work better than the others because it comes in a shiny box!


----------



## GleemSpray

Do we have any idea of real-life durability on this yet ?

I know its only been out about 6 weeks etc.


----------



## roscopervis

No sorry. I used it for the first time last weekend and I like it for ease of use and it did well in the rain we had yesterday. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## brooklandsracer

very clever marketing putting the words super and gloss in the title and fancy box.
It is certainly working.


----------



## Forsh

It's transformed my drying experience and as such I apply to a wet car each wash on top of previously applied DSW and have no idea if the gloss and beading are down to the DSW or the CPNo1SG

Wish I'd bought more at £5 odd now


----------



## Bigpikle

so cheap and easy it hardly matters really - I'll put it on the next 'guest' car I do and keep an eye on it. I have no doubt it will be reasonable, although 12 months is likely 2-3x reality, given pretty much every manufacturer comes up with those numbers in the same way VW does emissions....


----------



## Forsh

Another plus point is I've noticed my wipers clear the screen better


----------



## GleemSpray

Bigpikle said:


> so cheap and easy it hardly matters really - I'll put it on the next 'guest' car I do and keep an eye on it. I have no doubt it will be reasonable, although 12 months is likely 2-3x reality, given pretty much every manufacturer comes up with those numbers in the same way VW does emissions....


Yes.

I am fascinated with all of the emerging easy-to-use "SprayWax" / "QD's" / "Sealants" as labelled , and the semi-synthetic blends of organic resins and waxs with synthetic polymers and silicon(e)(s).

As you say, 2-3 months durability is likely, but made all the more impressive if these products are all-surface and can be used quickly and easily as drying aids.

Currently i am enjoying BSD mixed 50:50 with AG Aquawax, which seems to look great and is holding up to the weather very well.


----------



## super_cds

Forsh said:


> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?553996040&0&cc5_761
> 
> £8.67 after WEEKEND55 discount
> 
> ...and back to £8 in Sainsburys
> 
> http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p
> 
> and Wilkos
> 
> http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/carplan-super-gloss-600ml/invt/0450504
> 
> and £12.50 in Halfords for the "kit"
> The Kit contains:
> • CarPlan No1 Super Gloss 600ml
> • Microfibre Cloth
> • Applicator Pad
> This will work better than the others because it comes in a shiny box!


ebay £7.29
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/No1-Super...121152?hash=item5d6fc4b600:g:fWcAAOSw4CFY7d0s


----------



## Bigpikle

£8.00 in Wilko as well - they are obviously getting some good retail distribution these days


----------



## brooklandsracer

I tried this yesterday for the first time, have been very sceptical about this product but wanted to see what all the fuss was about.
With all the rain I went over the car with my Adams waterless wash and then sprayed this on. It applied so easily and was a pleasure to buff off and a little went a long way and car did have that extra kick to the gloss.
Came out this morning and the beading was awesome and driving away all the beads were rolling about everywhere making bigger beads then just rolling off car. The paintwork has hardly got any rain residue to what it normally has.
First impressions are a super cheap product that works and is easy to use.
If this was made by one of the better brands at say double the price then I reckon loads would still use it because of how good the product is.
Will deffo be getting more as will be using quite a lot as a top up I reckon.


----------



## LukeC

I'm sure this was reduced in Wilkinsons today; should've picked some up but I have autoglym to use up

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Can any of the early users give some idea of real-world durability yet ?


----------



## Forsh

CRAZY99 code = £7.68 @ ECP

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?553996040&0&cc5_761

I use as drying aid every week so no feed back on durability - sorry



... £7.49 from ECPs ebay shop...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Carplan-T...004275?hash=item4d5787dff3:g:fWcAAOSw4CFY7d0s


----------



## Dan34

Bit too early to say on durability of this as its only been on my car a couple of weeks but the beading properties of it are pretty damn good! Very very easy to use too. At the price i'll be buying it again.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

*CURRENT best price?*

http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_761

£8.20, and a current discount with code 'PAYDAY' you can get delivered for £7.18 (or £14.35 for two) good enough?


----------



## cleslie

SadlyDistracted said:


> http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_761
> 
> £8.20, and a current discount with code 'PAYDAY' you can get delivered for £7.18 (or £14.35 for two) good enough?


Worth a go at that price, just placed an order.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

cleslie said:


> Worth a go at that price, just placed an order.


Glad the find's of use


----------



## sean ryan

Has anyone got pic's of this stuff beading?


----------



## Forsh

I came out to this this morning after a little overnight rain...

image hosting

image hosting

image hosting


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Are there any thoughts on how this compares against BSD, C2v3 or Reload (apart from price), e.g. durability ?
S


----------



## kvn618

SadlyDistracted said:


> Are there any thoughts on how this compares against BSD, C2v3 or Reload (apart from price), e.g. durability ?
> S


Too early to say. Had mine on for two months now and still going strong but what I did notice is that it's much better in repelling dirt from paint - car looks cleaner for longer even then driving in the rain. Normally wash my car every two weeks but really didn't feel the need after using it. Only washed it once in 2 months


----------



## Radish293

Looks good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Hi KVN618, 
2 months is a pretty good time for a wipe n go. 
From Forsh's pics the beading looks OK, I wouldn't say spectacular eek: sorry Forsh /Carplan), me thinks BSD beads better but I find it dies back fairly quickly, e.g. after a couple of washes, and definitely after 3. 
I do wash (the cars!) every week or two depending on how mucky they get, believing in little and often (unlike drinking) is better. 
A drawback of BSD (to me ) is it not nice n slick but grabby, although despite that you can't disagree that that it stays reasonably (amazingly?) clean, whereas you'd think that would come from a slicker feel - seems to successfully defy a (my) tactile sense of logic (scientific ignorance)! Still can't help feel that slicker's better though.


----------



## roscopervis

One observation I can make, I'd be interested to see if anyone else has noticed it - this seems to have been really compromised by bird bombs. I had a couple on the car after a day at work so I softened them with some weak soapy solution and wiped them away. Next rainy day and the beading has totally gone on these areas which were wiped.

When wiping the poo off, they seemed greasier than normal, as if they had stuck and mixed with the Carplan sealant.

I'll keep my eyes on it. The rest of the car is still looking good.


----------



## rik220

Used this for the first time today after a de tar and de iron. Gave it two coats. Very easy to use and impressed with the gloss especially on white! I used it on everything, glass, headlights, plastic etc. Not sure how it will bead, I usually use sonax products as I like nice tight beads. I may mix some of this with BSD in another bottle.


----------



## Radish293

roscopervis said:


> One observation I can make, I'd be interested to see if anyone else has noticed it - this seems to have been really compromised by bird bombs. I had a couple on the car after a day at work so I softened them with some weak soapy solution and wiped them away. Next rainy day and the beading has totally gone on these areas which were wiped.
> 
> When wiping the poo off, they seemed greasier than normal, as if they had stuck and mixed with the Carplan sealant.
> 
> I'll keep my eyes on it. The rest of the car is still looking good.


BIrd Poo is pure evil.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilco

Just used as a drying aid and then another coat once dried. It's decent, leaves a reflective slick finish. For the money it's a good buy Imo.


----------



## roscopervis

Radish293 said:


> BIrd Poo is pure evil.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of course it is, but it was a very weird reaction. The good thing was that there was no burn through, but even after yesterday's full wash, it was clear that it had taken the sealant away.

I still like it though, very easy to use and it's lovely and slick.


----------



## Forsh

roscopervis said:


> The good thing was that there was no burn through,


Job done then! if it provides a sacrificial layer to protect from (evil) bird poo then I'd take that as an endorsement of protection

...or if any soap remained that would eliminate the water beads

Easy enough to reapply too


----------



## Sun_King

I bought two bottles of this - very impressed with the finish and ease of application although I'm not sure about the claims of durability!


----------



## Forsh

*UP TO* 12 months

That could be a garaged car washed every 4 weeks - 12 washes - 12months - claims met

Keep it outside and wash it every week you may get 3 months - 12 washes - I'd be happy with that

ECP have a sale on with *UP TO* 60% off - I've still to find something with that discount


----------



## GleemSpray

Forsh said:


> *UPTO* 12 months
> 
> That could be a garaged car washed every 4 weeks - 12 washes - 12months - claims met
> 
> Keep it outside and wash it every week you may get 3 months - 12 washes - I'd be happy with that
> 
> ECP have a sale on with *UPTO* 60% off - I've still to find something with that discount


"Up To" always starts at and includes Zero .... :lol:


----------



## Forsh

Indeed! 

As I've said previously I've used it as a drying aid and one weekend the car missed a wash but the CPNo.1SG was still going strong two whole weeks after application! :thumb:


----------



## roscopervis

Related to my incident above, apart from the bird poo area, the rest of the car was beading and sheeting like a trooper 3 weeks after application so it has 2 months in it easily. This is parked outside on a daily driver covering 400 miles a week.


----------



## Radish293

Thought I'd give it a try. £8.12 delivered from ECP 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

roscopervis said:


> Related to my incident above, apart from the bird poo area, the rest of the car was beading and sheeting like a trooper 3 weeks after application so it has 2 months in it easily. This is parked outside on a daily driver covering 400 miles a week.


Very similar to me, i'm still beading and sheeting a 800 miles since the last application.


----------



## cleslie

I've tried some out on one of the cars from work which are basically cleaned with soapy water and a broom! Put the No.1SG on one side of the bonnet and BSD the other. The BSD wins on beading and sheeting (as it would) but the No.1SG is far slicker (what isn't). I will try on my own car next wash. Seems decent stuff and very easy to use especially for the £7 something I paid for it.


----------



## SadlyDistracted

A deals back on at carparts4less, with discount code " MADNESS " its £7.10 delivered!

http://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?553996040&0&cc5_761


----------



## linuxrob

Thanks for the discount code SD order some.

Will use it as a quick detailer.

rob b


----------



## SadlyDistracted

linuxrob said:


> Thanks for the discount code SD order some.
> 
> Will use it as a quick detailer.
> 
> rob b


At this price its good for the household as well, shower enclosures, upvc windows, doors, conservatories and even baths, sinks and taps, they all gleam and bead nicely :doublesho

OCD or what!


----------



## robsteele55

I had some issues with this product as you can see earlier on in the thread, I've been using it recently as a drying with fantastic results. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie

I've used on both my cars now. Leaves a nice glassy shine.


----------



## Bigpikle

works well on wheels for me- just use it as a drying aid and it does a great job.


----------



## Forsh

I get such a good gloss and slick feel, beading and protection from using it as a drying aid I haven't considered using it the "correct" way

Piece of cake to wash too, I think the protection has built up using it this way. BH auto foam and pressure wash rinse and I hardly need to touch it with a wash mitt


----------



## pmaccyd

Had a few issues with smears... I gave the cars bonnet (its black BTW) and boot a quick couple of spritz and noticed it hazed really quickly as i buffed, the panels were cool, clean and I applied it very sparingly so couldn't really see a problem.It was a real bugger to remove the smears. I had to use a couple of douses of FSE as my goto detailer ech2o wasn't buttering the parsnips. It certainly bonds well! Might give it another go but cut it with water.


----------



## Radish293

Finally got mine today. 11 days delivery from ECP not happy. Looking forward to giving it a go.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan

So can someone enlighten me as to why I should buy this when Sonax BSD is usually the same price delivered and lasts 2-3 months anyway?


----------



## Taxboy

Rayaan said:


> So can someone enlighten me as to why I should buy this when Sonax BSD is usually the same price delivered and lasts 2-3 months anyway?


Because its new and not BSD ....or insert any other equivalent 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

Rayaan said:


> So can someone enlighten me as to why I should buy this when Sonax BSD is usually the same price delivered and lasts 2-3 months anyway?


In my opinion its easier to apply than BSD and less likely to smear


----------



## Radish293

Omg! The Gloss and ease of application defies its low cost. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray

Rayaan said:


> So can someone enlighten me as to why I should buy this when Sonax BSD is usually the same price delivered and lasts 2-3 months anyway?


That's a good question.

Carplan No1 Super Gloss appears to be one of the emerging breed of easy use all-surface spray sealants, of which BSD stands out for its beading and durability, but BSD is a thicker liquid to spray and work, so is a little trickier to use.

It will be great if one of the thinner liquid spray sealants turns out to be every bit as durable as BSD, and at a similar cost.


----------



## Rayaan

GleemSpray said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> Carplan No1 Super Gloss appears to be one of the emerging breed of easy use all-surface spray sealants, of which BSD stands out for its beading and durability, but BSD is a thicker liquid to spray and work, so is a little trickier to use.
> 
> It will be great if one of the thinner liquid spray sealants turns out to be every bit as durable as BSD, and at a similar cost.


I don't have any issues with application - certainly no smearing after using my own method to apply which is to soak the MF and buff the whole car with it :lol:

The carplan is a similiar price but you get less of it?!


----------



## Forsh

SadlyDistracted said:


> From Forsh's pics the beading looks OK, I wouldn't say spectacular eek: sorry Forsh /Carplan)


No need to apologise! :wave:

That pic was taken several dry days after a wash using CPNo.1SG as a drying aid and was quite dusty before the small amount of overnight rain prior to the pic and may account for the lack of spectacularness


----------



## GleemSpray

Rayaan said:


> I don't have any issues with application - certainly no smearing after using my own method to apply which is to soak the MF and buff the whole car with it
> 
> The carplan is a similiar price but you get less of it?!


I only use BSD on a wet car as top up drying aid, so have never experienced any issues with application, but i can appreciate what people say about how it could be grabby on a dry car.

I will have to get a bottle of Carplan to try it, as it wont exactly break the bank at the price.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted

Forsh said:


> No need to apologise! :wave:
> 
> That pic was taken several dry days after a wash using CPNo.1SG as a drying aid and was quite dusty before the small amount of overnight rain prior to the pic and may account for the lack of spectacularness


Cheers Forsh, ahh, there was me thinking it was a fresh application, that will explain it then:thumb: -

Have used it on the Mrs's car and for something that's so easy to apply and cheap it's good,(nope) Excellent stuff, beads quite well and has a much nicer & slicker feel than BSD.

I have another car with CSL and Exo on it and when fresh a) feels really nice and slick, beads brilliantly, but after a week outside does seem to be a magnet for airborne muck which certainly dampens down the beading - but so far with a nice wash comes up beading & feeling super slick excellently again (but somewhat more effort to apply :doublesho ). daren't apply anything on top of the CSL+Exo yet but can see a time when the CPN1's likely to be used.


----------



## GleemSpray

Bigpikle said:


> I agree - I bet their stuff appears in more places than we think! Take the lilac colouring out of Supergloss and it could be any number of spray sealant products....


*New !! *

*Nano-Tech Hydro Shield+ Armor Protection Coating Max V2*

Just £29.99 for 100ml . Apply sparingly - enough for 4 cars.

or the economical super-bargain-professional-sized 300ml for just £49.99 making big savings….

…. Oh I get more cynical about all forms of marketing with each passing year…LOL


----------



## Radish293

Beads well









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

£5.19 for 600ml from ECP worth a punt.


----------



## cleslie

camerashy said:


> £5.19 for 600ml from ecp worth a punt.


£5.19?


----------



## pablothegreat

cleslie said:


> £5.19?


Use code CRAZY70


----------



## Andyblue

pablothegreat said:


> Use code CRAZY70


Just tried and doesn't discount it further from £7.99 ?


----------



## pablothegreat

Andyblue said:


> Just tried and doesn't discount it further from £7.99 ?


Just tried it myself and it's working?


----------



## Andyblue

pablothegreat said:


> Just tried it myself and it's working?


Wouldn't work for me, but did on wife's iPad ???

:thumb:


----------



## ChayD

FWIW: Tried this on three different cars. Was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to put on and wipe off (none of the 30 min wait, followed by 20 more mins of elbow-busting buffing needed with something like Carlack 68). Kept the dust level down on the car, and has lasted a week of rainy weather (so far), still beads nicely, and only needed to jet wash any dirt that had accumulated during the last week. It seems a bit finicky about how it is buffed off, and I've got a few panels where there's either a noticeable thin residue on the paintwork (too much left on) or it's not worked at all (too much taken off). And because it's quite a clear watery liquid, it's hard to judge. Still quite happy for £8.


----------



## Forsh

camerashy said:


> £5.19 for 600ml from ECP worth a punt.


Nice one! just ordered two more bottles


----------



## CLARKIE1978

This is Super Gloss any better than Demon Shine??

Thanks everyone :thumb:


----------



## cleslie

CLARKIE1978 said:


> This is Super Gloss any better than Demon Shine??
> 
> Thanks everyone :thumb:


Different sort of product. Demon Shine is more of a QD where this is a spray sealant.


----------



## CLARKIE1978

cleslie said:


> Different sort of product. Demon Shine is more of a QD where this is a spray sealant.


Oh ok, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

If I'm just using this as a drying aid, any thoughts if I could dilute it? 1:1 with water maybe?


----------



## steelghost

Forsh said:


> If I'm just using this as a drying aid, any thoughts if I could dilute it? 1:1 with water maybe?


The thought occurs, if you spray it onto a wet panel, you're diluting it anyway (and probably by more than 1:1!). So no harm in playing with dilutions to see how little you can get away with and still have it be effective, and 50% seems like a sensible place to start :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

I washed the car on Saturday but had to move the car into the sun to rinse & dry it but it was starting to dry in the sun and the CPNo1SG seamed to get a bit sticky/grabby as the car was drying naturally and the panels getting warmer (black car).
I suspect there may be a little over application going on as a result of that and the previous weeks of using it so dilution might provide a solution (pardon the pun!)


----------



## E60525d

Any update on this product regarding durability?


----------



## pete5570

I can't speak for durability yet, but I used it on my XF leat weekend and found it a breeze to use and it gave a very nice gloss finish. Gave it a quick wash yesterday and it was very easy to clean. I rate it.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Got some of this today as I was in Sainsburys and it was only £8. Cleaned both cars but used it on the missus car and it went on well and left a smooth finish.

Used it as a wheel sealant on mine and also around the door shuts to give it some protection.























Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

pablothegreat said:


> Just tried it myself and it's working?


Any luck using the current code ? Neighbour was asking me about it, but can't get any code to work again ?

Cheers


----------



## Forsh

£7.03 at carpart4less with WEEKEND12 CODE


----------



## Rich

Forsh said:


> I washed the car on Saturday but had to move the car into the sun to rinse & dry it but it was starting to dry in the sun and the CPNo1SG seamed to get a bit sticky/grabby as the car was drying naturally and the panels getting warmer (black car).
> I suspect there may be a little over application going on as a result of that and the previous weeks of using it so dilution might provide a solution (pardon the pun!)


Did you try it diluted? I used my bottle in the week for the first time this week as a drying aid, and was underwhelmed. Found it hard work. Also thinking I my have over applied it.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Rich said:


> Did you try it diluted? I used my bottle in the week for the first time this week as a drying aid, and was underwhelmed. Found it hard work. Also thinking I my have over applied it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Did you apply to a wet car? I've just used it again tonight on my cousins merc and used 1 spray per panel on a wet car and dried as normal no streaks no grabbing was absolutely fine for me


----------



## Rich

Yes on to a wet car Lewis - But was using 2 or 3 sprays per panel - hence my thoughts I was over applying it. 

When I did the wheels, I was very careful as I didn't want to spray the discs, meaning I was using much less product and it was much more user friendly. 

Will try the one spray per panel method next time I wash.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Rich said:


> Yes on to a wet car Lewis - But was using 2 or 3 sprays per panel - hence my thoughts I was over applying it.
> 
> When I did the wheels, I was very careful as I didn't want to spray the discs, meaning I was using much less product and it was much more user friendly.
> 
> Will try the one spray per panel method next time I wash.


Definitely give the 1 squirt per panel a go then  fiddly areas I dont bother with a squirt I do them last when there'll already be plenty of product of the towel to go round there and give them a coverage :thumb:


----------



## Forsh

Not tried it diluted yet.
I've had no problems at all as a drying aid until last week and I'm pretty sure it was down to the panel drying in the sun and having less standing water on there.

Should have time for a quick wash at weekend and I'll try it diluted 50/50


----------



## cleslie

I've tried this out for several weeks now and am impressed with it. Leaves a nice slick finish and glassy shine. Came home last night and it had been raining. Impressive beading going on and the car was very dusty as it hadn't been washed for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bigpikle

its great stuff and a bargain at £8 ish a bottle. Been recommending it to loads of less detailing-orientated friends! Less is more as always - just 1 spray per small panel and wipe over. Great as a drying aid IMHO.


----------



## GleemSpray

Now its been out a while, can anyone who has used both compare it against Sonax BSD ?

I get the impression it is a thinner liquid and, therfore, easier to work with. There seem to be reports that it can dry to a streaky finish under certain circumstances ?

Is it as shiny and durable as BSD, does it have its own pros and cons ?


----------



## Bigpikle

Its easier to use IMHO, and leaves a slicker gloss look. BSD seems to be a slight darkening look to me. I havent had any application issues with it, but other than a little grabby at times I've never had issues with BSD either - although I never apply products to hot panels!

Both bead well but BSD has the edge here. I'm also not sure about Supergloss over other products while BSD is more like a QD in this regard. Durability - no idea as I have never reached the limit with either?


----------



## roscopervis

Bigpikle said:


> Its easier to use IMHO, and leaves a slicker gloss look. BSD seems to be a slight darkening look to me. I havent had any application issues with it, but other than a little grabby at times I've never had issues with BSD either - although I never apply products to hot panels!
> 
> Both bead well but BSD has the edge here. I'm also not sure about Supergloss over other products while BSD is more like a QD in this regard. Durability - no idea as I have never reached the limit with either?


I'd agree. I think BSD has better chemical durability as it seems to stand up to bird poo much better, but I've left The Carplan on my runaround for 6 weeks and it's fine, so 3 months should be no problem.

They are both great products that I find easy to use.


----------



## TooFunny

In case anyone's interested - ECP code MVC875 will get you 2 for £10.71


----------



## E60525d

TooFunny said:


> In case anyone's interested - ECP code MVC875 will get you 2 for £10.71


Tried it and does not work.


----------



## TooFunny

E60525d said:


> Tried it and does not work.


OK, well it worked for me..... :thumb:


----------



## dellwood33

not working for me either


----------



## Lexus-is250

I ended up using it the other day on top of a layer of Bilt Hamber double speed wax just to give another layer of protection. Not sure how much it took to the wax but the finish was good. But that may have just been the wax. Easy to use. I will just top up with this on the next wash. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TooFunny

http://bfy.tw/CnZ7


----------



## Andyblue

A mate has some - I told him about the deal the other week. I tried some on The weekend on wife's alloy wheels after I'd cleaned her car - couple of quick sprays and wiped off with microfibre cloth. Easy to buff off and certainly felt like it added some gloss / protection to them, they did have some extra gloss / depth to the shine as well. Will see what the wheels are like after a week of running - might pick up a bottle up if working okay.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

TooFunny said:


> In case anyone's interested - ECP code MVC875 will get you 2 for £10.71


"One or more of the products you have choosen are not included in the promotion code you have used and will therefore not benefit from the promotion code"


----------



## Lexus-is250

Andyblue said:


> A mate has some - I told him about the deal the other week. I tried some on The weekend on wife's alloy wheels after I'd cleaned her car - couple of quick sprays and wiped off with microfibre cloth. Easy to buff off and certainly felt like it added some gloss / protection to them, they did have some extra gloss / depth to the shine as well. Will see what the wheels are like after a week of running - might pick up a bottle up if working okay.


I originally put it on my wheels. When I washed it the next time the dirt just came off with the jet wash.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Lexus-is250 said:


> I originally put it on my wheels. When I washed it the next time the dirt just came off with the jet wash.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


That's good to hear :thumb:


----------



## LeeH

TooFunny said:


> In case anyone's interested - ECP code MVC875 will get you 2 for £10.71


Nope!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Moet1974

DIESEL DAVE said:


> "One or more of the products you have choosen are not included in the promotion code you have used and will therefore not benefit from the promotion code"


Collectively we have to beat ECP at their own game. Take Carplan Supergloss. If nobody adds it to the basket and tries to add a voucher code or even enquiries about it for at least 14 days then hey presto it will be back to £5 or less. It's been done with BSD, PowerMaxed TFR and numerous others. :thumb:


----------



## 4d_dc2

How's this compare to autosmart cobolt+? Have many people tried the cobolt?


----------



## Forsh

£5.33 with weekendsale at ECP

http://www.eurocarparts.com


----------



## E60525d

Thanks. 

Not sure what to get, Carplan No1 gloss or Sonax BSD???


----------



## steelghost

E60525d said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not sure what to get, Carplan No1 gloss or Sonax BSD???


Get both, mix them up :thumb:


----------



## E60525d

steelghost said:


> Get both, mix them up :thumb:


I'm surprised that no one has done a back to back comparison with both.


----------



## Radish293

I used it on my bathroom shower enclosure and tiles. Water just running off them Mrs is well happy. Perhaps she won't complain when I order some more goodies. 

Oh and I used it on the car as well great for wheels. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Radish293 said:


> I used it on my bathroom shower enclosure and tiles. Water just running off them Mrs is well happy. Perhaps she won't complain when I order some more goodies.
> 
> Oh and I used it on the car as well great for wheels.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooh now there's a good idea / excuse to buy some


----------



## Rich

E60525d said:


> I'm surprised that no one has done a back to back comparison with both.


BSD beads much better here for me. Much prefer it's water behaviour. I have ended using both if time allows

The Carplan No1 gloss as a drying aid and then a wipe over with some BSD.


----------



## E60525d

Rich said:


> BSD beads much better here for me. Much prefer it's water behaviour. I have ended using both if time allows
> 
> The Carplan No1 gloss as a drying aid and then a wipe over with some BSD.


Thanks. I might get some BSD then as I have plenty of drying aid already.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuffy

£6 in Sainsbury's Ipswich currently 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cuffy said:


> £6 in Sainsbury's Ipswich currently
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll let my father in law know as I think he wants to try some :thumb:


----------



## super_cds

does it give more shine than bsd?


----------



## LewisChadwick7

super_cds said:


> does it give more shine than bsd?


i'd say BSD has better gloss and beading, SG is easier to apply though


----------



## roscopervis

LewisChadwick7 said:


> i'd say BSD has better gloss and beading, SG is easier to apply though


I would say that whilst BSD has better beading, the CarPlan's beading is still really good, better than most and lasts well.

Also, I think they both look the same, but from others with more 'sensitive' eyes than me say that BSD is 'sharper' and reflective and Carplan is 'glossier'.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

roscopervis said:


> I would say that whilst BSD has better beading, the CarPlan's beading is still really good, better than most and lasts well.


i can certainly agree with that, the beading is by no means bad but BSD is just brilliant for a QD/spray wax type product


----------



## Metblackrat

Picked up two extra bottles of this at £6 each in Sainsbury's. 

I did the shower screen with it and thought I would try the bathroom window at the same time. It left it crystal clear. Given that I did all the interior glass today. No streaks or smears and the glass is spotless. It's also very slick so I will be interested to see how it is to maintain now.


----------



## Rayaan

Well ecp seem to have hacked their price up for it!


----------



## wrxmania

I just bought 2 online click and collect with a 1/3rd off discount code. Went into the shop - cheaper in the basket than with my discount!! 

Cancelled click & collect and bought them there - £7.99 each.


----------



## R30

It was £6 in Sainsbury's recently. Offer might have ended by now though.


----------



## Lexus-is250

Keeping mine topped up on the last wash. I must say the water just runs off it and the beading is very good. On previous advice I will be doing the shower with it!
















Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

Wilkinson's have it for 8 quid


----------



## LeeH

Seeing BDS is under 8 quid delivered, is this still worth a punt?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Citromark

Still £6 at Sainsbury's. 

Mark


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

It's not easy to use on a red car. Quite streaky.


----------



## OrangeManDan

I have to disagree with the above. I've not had any problems cleaning either of my red cars.


----------



## Forsh

Might be over application mine has been great on a black car other than in the heat of summer I think I over applied and had an issue, it seams to get sticky but fine all other times (used as a drying aid)


----------



## Fentum

Squadrone Rosso said:


> It's not easy to use on a red car. Quite streaky.


Odd. No problem on my Alfa, rain or shine...(you see what I did there)

Peter


----------



## Wilco

Squadrone Rosso said:


> It's not easy to use on a red car. Quite streaky.


It did the same on mine but I'm putting that down to it being applied over a wax.


----------



## Andyblue

Wilco said:


> It did the same on mine but I'm putting that down to it being applied over a wax.


That could make some sense, I tried some on my wife's bonnet the other week and struggled to remove completely and cleanly, whereas applied it on my daughters boyfriends brothers car - which had absolutely nothing on it and no issues at all and looked really good and still looks well, so could well be due to be over a recent wax ?

Absolutely brilliant for topping up the wheel protection on my wife's car though :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88

I used it on the works van Today, that was over some King Of Gloss
Didn't seem to streak at all 




Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Citromark

Bought some Supergloss from Sainsbury's for £6 , I'm not that impressed tbh and would much rather use Bsd .

Mark


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Citromark said:


> Bought some Supergloss from Sainsbury's for £6 , I'm not that impressed tbh and would much rather use Bsd .
> 
> Mark


I reverted back to my BSD. Much better.


----------



## Rayaan

The price of Sonax Protect & Shine at ECP is tempting me to get some. It looks extremely easy to apply as well and probably lasts more than no1 super gloss


----------



## GleemSpray

This thread is now 5 months old, since Carplan No1 first appeared. Has anyone used Carplan No1 and seen it last a seriously long time ?.

What i mean is, do we have any evidence that it will last much longer than BSD or even anywhere near the claimed 12 months ?

I would be happy to go buy and try some Carplan No1, for the small amount it costs, but i still have plenty of BSD which is happily been doing the business for me.

From these threads, Carplan No1 appears to give a similar level of shininess and is very easy to apply, but does it threaten the legendary 2 months+ durability of BSD ?


----------



## R30

GleemSpray said:


> This thread is now 5 months old, since Carplan No1 first appeared. Has anyone used Carplan No1 and seen it last a seriously long time ?.
> 
> What i mean is, do we have any evidence that it will last much longer than BSD or even anywhere near the claimed 12 months ?
> 
> I would be happy to go buy and try some Carplan No1, for the small amount it costs, but i still have plenty of BSD which is happily been doing the business for me.
> 
> From these threads, Carplan No1 appears to give a similar level of shininess and is very easy to apply, but does it threaten the legendary 2 months+ durability of BSD ?


I have no idea because I keep using it after each wash, or if I don't use this I use Bsd. :lol: So really I just use them for short term effect they give and that's over the top of fusso 99 anyway. These forums cost me too much money!


----------



## Citromark

Rayaan said:


> The price of Sonax Protect & Shine at ECP is tempting me to get some. It looks extremely easy to apply as well and probably lasts more than no1 super gloss


Get some you won't regret it .

Mark


----------



## OrangeManDan

I did my dad's car probably 3 months ago at least and it still beads. Admittedly not as good as it used to but it still does.


----------



## adsy9

Regarding durability, i applied this to the sunroof glass on my car 3-4 months ago and havent touched it since, only with a wash and glass cleaner and still beads very well.


----------



## Rayaan

adsy9 said:


> Regarding durability, i applied this to the sunroof glass on my car 3-4 months ago and havent touched it since, only with a wash and glass cleaner and still beads very well.


Sunroof is hardly a good indication of durability though simply because its at the top of the car.

What are the sills looking like? BSD lasts 2 months or so on the sills - its been on the roof for 5 months or so!


----------



## cargainz

Finally got a bottle yesterday but not going to give it a run out for a while.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Used as a drying aid....on top of BSD


----------



## zstd

Any update from users?
Has it held up?


----------



## bigbruiser

zstd said:


> Any update from users?
> Has it held up?


I use this exclusively on the wife's car just to see what made of. At £7 a bottle the ease of application its a winner and ill always have a bottle in my kit. Durability is about 3 months but we all know 12 months was BS right


----------



## roscopervis

I really need to wash the car it's on but it was beading really well at 4 months on a quite dirty car. To be fair, right now, the dirt has totally swamped the beading now but I'd imagine it is still working a bit under there, though I'd need to wash it to see, but have been too busy. 

I'll try and wash it this weekend to see.


----------



## Cuffy

I find it works really well on reds.

I prefer BSD for my pearl blue A3

Durability about the same as BSD


__
https://flic.kr/p/21EEChU


__
https://flic.kr/p/DzADTm


__
https://flic.kr/p/DzYsGQ

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## rik220

Applied a coat as a drying aid and one more coat when it was dried, on the missus white a class, at least 6 weeks ago. Washed it, and it was caked with dirt, surprised to see it still beading very well even on the lower half, after I used strong TFR on it. Beading was that good after initial application someone stopped her on the street and asked her how she got the water to do that lol.

I am a fan of BSD but this is very very easy to apply and on my white civic its probably slightly glossier than BSD.


----------



## pez

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Used as a drying aid....on top of BSD


its clearly isn't any good as a drying aid there's loads of water still on the roof. :lol:


----------



## Forsh

I'm still using this as a drying aid now diluted 50/50 and it's still beading like a guddun! even when it's dirty

Love the stuff


----------



## ayrshiredude

I wonder if anyone who has used this could advise whether its best to remove any polish already on the car first? I want to apply this to a brand new car when I get it in a couple of weeks so its obviously going to be freshly polished when I collect it. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Citromark

I prefer Sonax Bsd myself , both will be fine over polish .

Mark


----------



## Rayaan

ayrshiredude said:


> I wonder if anyone who has used this could advise whether its best to remove any polish already on the car first? I want to apply this to a brand new car when I get it in a couple of weeks so its obviously going to be freshly polished when I collect it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


They probably won't polish it as such.

They usually spray it with some bling bling silicone heavy spray to make it look all shiny.

It should go on top but don't expect much if any durability from it.


----------



## Simmo_ADx

Gave this a try and have been impressed, however seems to have risen in price recently. So will be sticking with a BSD/CGV07 Mix which gives outstanding results.


----------



## bigbruiser

ayrshiredude said:


> I wonder if anyone who has used this could advise whether its best to remove any polish already on the car first? I want to apply this to a brand new car when I get it in a couple of weeks so its obviously going to be freshly polished when I collect it. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


While i rate this stuff on my wife's daily if i had purchased a brand new car i would be looking at something a bit better , No harm to use this after to top though :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray

£8 in Wilkos today. 



Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmed_b08

£5.84 on ECP using code BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## bigbruiser

GleemSpray said:


> £8 in Wilkos today.


It's always £8 in wilkos


ahmed_b08 said:


> £5.84 on ECP using code BLACKFRIDAY


Nope its £8.81 with code


----------



## Forsh

£ 6.62 at carparts4less


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Used this again today after a thorough decontamination & wash of both our dailies.

Used it on partly wet bodywork.

It is a bit grabby but it feels super smooth and looks über glossy.


----------



## Brian1612

Loving that abarth!


----------



## Andyblue

Very nice indeed  

Did you find it grabby on the wet or dryer panels ?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Andyblue said:


> Very nice indeed
> 
> Did you find it grabby on the wet or dryer panels ?


On the drier areas. I probably over applied though


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Brian1612 said:


> Loving that abarth!


Me too. Bought new in September. 180bhp with the factory performance pack.

Mechanical LSD plus lashes of real carbon fibre.

I used No1 on the seat backs & dash....lol


----------



## robertdon777

That Abarth is the Nuts....

Is it wrong i'd rather have one of those over something like a Golf R?

It just looks perfect. A proper Hot Hatch.


----------



## Brian1612

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Me too. Bought new in September. 180bhp with the factory performance pack.
> 
> Mechanical LSD plus lashes of real carbon fibre.
> 
> I used No1 on the seat backs & dash....lol


I have the 180bhp (mapped to 200bhp) model myself but mines is the S3, not the S4. Jealous of the interior upgrades to the dash/steering wheel.

Agreed Robert, it looks wild inside and out, the way a real hot hatch should.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

robertdon777 said:


> That Abarth is the Nuts....
> 
> Is it wrong i'd rather have one of those over something like a Golf R?
> 
> It just looks perfect. A proper Hot Hatch.


Thanks. It is bonkers. Unhinged but in a good way.

No, it's not nuts. I love the Golf R from a speed perspective but it's very sanitised & anonymous.

The 595 feels old school, similar to the hot hatches I had in the 80s. You think I'd know better at my age....lol.


----------



## Sawel

I quite like this stuff - so easy to use and good beading. Tried it on my F-Type R and was impressed.


----------



## Forsh

I'm still using this for drying after every wash and keeps the paint feeling very slick and makes the car very easy to clean.
Barely need much more than BH Autofoam and a jet wash
Really pings in the sunshine

Sawel: love the 'F'!


----------



## Sawel

Forsh said:


> I'm still using this for drying after every wash and keeps the paint feeling very slick and makes the car very easy to clean.
> Barely need much more than BH Autofoam and a jet wash
> Really pings in the sunshine
> 
> Sawel: love the 'F'!


Ta, loving every single thing about it, still getting used to the attention though!


----------



## markbigears

bought a couple of bottles from Wilko to test on the mini cooper.
Saw it in store the other day, a quick look on here at the positive posts and i'm £16 worse off!


----------



## Forsh

markbigears said:


> ...and i'm £16 worse off!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Andyblue

Forsh said:


> I'm still using this for drying after every wash and keeps the paint feeling very slick and makes the car very easy to clean.
> Barely need much more than BH Autofoam and a jet wash
> Really pings in the sunshine
> 
> Sawel: love the 'F'!


Not tried it as a drying aid...hmm might give it a go.

Presume as with most - single spray per panel and couple for roof / bonnet ?


----------



## Forsh

That’s how I use it


----------



## Andyblue

Forsh said:


> That's how I use it


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser

Forsh said:


> That's how I use it


same love this stuff and the smell. I do 2 per panel, that 12month is a complete out and out lie lol :thumb:


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

I always nip down the "car care" section in the supermarket just in case and this is £6 in Morrisson's so had to jump on the bandwagon 

Has been £10 in Asda and £8 in Sainbury's and with enough QD in the garage to do hundreds of washes couldn't quite pull the trigger but seems £6 was the tipping point!


----------



## Andyblue

bigbruiser said:


> same love this stuff and the smell. I do 2 per panel, that 12month is a complete out and out lie lol :thumb:


Cheers mate, do you find any smearing using 2 sprays per panel ?

Is this as a drying aid or on dry car ?


----------



## Sawel

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, do you find any smearing using 2 sprays per panel ?
> 
> Is this as a drying aid or on dry car ?


I noticed smearing when applying it when the sun was out. When it's cloudy it is a breeze to wipe off.


----------



## bigbruiser

Andyblue said:


> Cheers mate, do you find any smearing using 2 sprays per panel ?
> 
> Is this as a drying aid or on dry car ?


This was on a dry car but i do use a short pile with this stuff


----------



## Coupe25

Is this stuff a nightmare if you get it on black plastic/rubber trim? How and when is it best applied and can it go on top of Fusso99?


----------



## Forsh

Coupe25 said:


> Is this stuff a nightmare if you get it on black plastic/rubber trim?


It's a clear (purpleish) liquid so no marking/staining at all

Apply it to a clean car wet or dry

It's fine over DSW - don't see any reason for it to be an issue over fusso



£6.62 @ CP4L


----------



## Carlos Fandango

Sainsbury's have it on offer at only £6.00

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p


----------



## MrPassat

I used this a few times on my old Mondeo but I never got much gloss from it.
The Mondeo was a workhorse but in pretty good shape, maybe it was the wax underneath?

I used it on my mum's marble headstone (true!) last autumn and I'm sure it made cleaning recently easier....it seemed to keep the mould at bay.


----------



## roscopervis

Use it like a sealant rather than a QD, as that's what it is - more like C2v3.


----------



## westerman

After reading this thread I just had to have some. :lol:

Ordered from ECP £7.49 delivered. Even at that price it's so cheap to the point it can be binned without pain if I don't get on with it.:thumb:

Got to say I'm a little confused as some use it like a QD while others say sealant. Is it okay over wax or would you say it removes wax?

Harry


----------



## Lexus-is250

westerman said:


> After reading this thread I just had to have some.
> 
> Ordered from ECP £7.49 delivered. Even at that price it's so cheap to the point it can be binned without pain if I don't get on with it.:thumb:
> 
> Got to say I'm a little confused as some use it like a QD while others say sealant. Is it okay over wax or would you say it removes wax?
> 
> Harry


Seems to go over everything that I've put it on. I really like the stuff it seems to do a good job and for the money isn't bad.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis

westerman said:


> After reading this thread I just had to have some. :lol:
> 
> Ordered from ECP £7.49 delivered. Even at that price it's so cheap to the point it can be binned without pain if I don't get on with it.:thumb:
> 
> Got to say I'm a little confused as some use it like a QD while others say sealant. Is it okay over wax or would you say it removes wax?
> 
> Harry


It doesn't remove wax but it works best either on bare paint or on tired wax. It can get a bit streaky on freshly waxed surfaces making me think it struggles to bond to oily surfaces.


----------



## LeeH

westerman said:


> After reading this thread I just had to have some. :lol:
> 
> Ordered from ECP £7.49 delivered. Even at that price it's so cheap to the point it can be binned without pain if I don't get on with it.:thumb:
> 
> Got to say I'm a little confused as some use it like a QD while others say sealant. Is it okay over wax or would you say it removes wax?
> 
> Harry


Cheaper on CP4L. Always cross reference the part number.

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4...ontent=awin+traffic&utm_campaign=Sub+Networks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carlos Fandango

You can get it from Morrisons for only £6.00

https://groceries.morrisons.com/web...|157063&parentContainer=|166274|166324|157063

Also Sainsburys have it on offer for the same price

https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/car-care-44/carplan-no1-supergloss-131407556-p


----------



## westerman

It's okay if you have these stores on your doorstep. I paid £7.45 delivered . If I factored in the cost of travelling to my nearest store I wouldn't be saving. Easy to order on line, delivered to my door and tbf, we're talking peanuts really?

Harry


----------



## westerman

Arrived today from ECP a day later than they estimated so not too bad.

Wouldn't you know? It's raining! Anyway I can tell you all it's superb...on the fridge door and handles.:lol:

Harry


----------



## westerman

Well I tried CP#1SG for the first time on my car, a dark red paint and couldn't get on with it at all.
My car wears 2 x coats of Colly 476s and is frequently done with ONR followed by BSD and DoDo Acrylic Spritz,

I tried the CP stuff on the bonnet after first cleaning with ONR. After wiping it off I could see streaks from the MF as though the product had taken in some areas and missed in others. I folded a new MF to a smooth surface (pad) and re applied the product, removing it by wiping of, again with a carefully folded MF.
This was better but I could still see marks. I then proceeded to buff but to no avail.

I have to say the paint was slightly warm to the touch but not at all hot.

Finally I went over with BSD which left a perfect surface free of any streaks.

So..conclusions are, Is this more of a sealant which can be problematic over some waxes and better applied directly to prepared paint or over another coating? or, have I not applied it correctly?

I'm happy to try other methods should anyone have any ideas but right now it's at the back of my cupboard. 

Harry


----------



## Richors

I find it hard to remove tbh too so I use it mixed with other products.
Trying Bsd, this and a bit of Aqua wax at the min just to see what happens...…….. -)


----------



## liamsxa

I find car plan easy to use and bsd a nightmare at times


----------



## roscopervis

So you haven't read anything I've said?

It's a sealant, not a QD, use it as such.



westerman said:


> Well I tried CP#1SG for the first time on my car, a dark red paint and couldn't get on with it at all.
> My car wears 2 x coats of Colly 476s and is frequently done with ONR followed by BSD and DoDo Acrylic Spritz,
> 
> I tried the CP stuff on the bonnet after first cleaning with ONR. After wiping it off I could see streaks from the MF as though the product had taken in some areas and missed in others. I folded a new MF to a smooth surface (pad) and re applied the product, removing it by wiping of, again with a carefully folded MF.
> This was better but I could still see marks. I then proceeded to buff but to no avail.
> 
> I have to say the paint was slightly warm to the touch but not at all hot.
> 
> Finally I went over with BSD which left a perfect surface free of any streaks.
> 
> So..conclusions are, Is this more of a sealant which can be problematic over some waxes and better applied directly to prepared paint or over another coating? or, have I not applied it correctly?
> 
> I'm happy to try other methods should anyone have any ideas but right now it's at the back of my cupboard.
> 
> Harry


----------



## Coupe25

I hate this stuff.
After use I now have weird darker streaks and marks in my paint which is obvious in certain light. And because its a sealant there is no way to remove it without a machine polisher. 
There should be a warning on the bottle to say, 'May leave dark marks'.


----------



## BarryAllen

Coupe25 said:


> I hate this stuff.
> After use I now have weird darker streaks and marks in my paint which is obvious in certain light. And because its a sealant there is no way to remove it without a machine polisher.
> There should be a warning on the bottle to say, 'May leave dark marks'.


Used to think it was ok...but recently even on white it looks like someone has doused the car in pine resin. Awful stuff.

I use it for bottom of doors only where it probably does streak but because there is no light reflection I can't see it.


----------



## steve67

i used it on a brand new Transit custom (builders works van), no prep, just straight on after a wash down,,,, that was in January this year.... the van is beading well and looks fresh after a wash down, stands out from the rest of the fleet of 100 vans. Also use it on my Canyon cf endurace road bike... once again looks fresh and beads well. can not complain at £6.62 delivered.


----------



## Coupe25

BarryAllen said:


> Used to think it was ok...but recently even on white it looks like someone has doused the car in pine resin. Awful stuff.
> 
> I use it for bottom of doors only where it probably does streak but because there is no light reflection I can't see it.


So glad I'm not the only one. I'm demoting it to alloy wheels, exhaust ends and possibly lower doors like yourself, and use Fusso for everywhere else and maybe a nice carnauba wax every now and then.
First I'll have to try SRP to remove the streaks as I have no other liquid which would do it other than perhaps panel wipe and start over


----------



## westerman

roscopervis said:


> So you haven't read anything I've said?
> 
> It's a sealant, not a QD, use it as such.


Only just picked up on this thread again and spotted your remark.
I think you misunderstand my comments,I'm fully aware it's a sealant and am asking 'is this a sealant that can't be applied over waxes?'.

Of course many sealants are water based and fine over waxes without leaving streaks. It appears this No1 SG is not in that category.
Nowhere on the instructions does it say not to apply if you have wax on there.

It's still in the back of the cupboard 

Harry


----------



## tosh

I used this over the past week on a couple of front bumpers. It has really helped with getting bugs off - they are significantly easier to wash off. I did a little 50/50 test on two halves of the bumper, and the protected side was massively easier.

My method is
- fold a MF into 4 and spray the MF twice 
- spray the panel once and buff it off

it is extremely thin, and I can see where it could dry too quickly and streak, so definitely do this when it's cool and in the shade. Using a foam or MF applicator didn't work - I had to use a towel.

Mirrors, bumpers, skirts - perfect product for me at this time of year to deal with bugs.


----------



## roscopervis

westerman said:


> Only just picked up on this thread again and spotted your remark.
> I think you misunderstand my comments,I'm fully aware it's a sealant and am asking 'is this a sealant that can't be applied over waxes?'.
> 
> Of course many sealants are water based and fine over waxes without leaving streaks. It appears this No1 SG is not in that category.
> Nowhere on the instructions does it say not to apply if you have wax on there.
> 
> It's still in the back of the cupboard
> 
> Harry


What sealants are you aware of that you would apply over a wax?

As I've mentioned before, apply it on bare paint, or at the worst, very tired wax. It doesn't like oily surfaces. As such, the multitude of products you had on your car will pose a problem for many products to bond with.


----------



## Coupe25

Weirdly a couple of days later and I can't see the streaking. I'm wondering if the UV from the sun has done something because its not dirty enough to hide the streaking that was there.


----------



## westerman

roscopervis said:


> What sealants are you aware of that you would apply over a wax?
> 
> As I've mentioned before, apply it on bare paint, or at the worst, very tired wax. It doesn't like oily surfaces. As such, the multitude of products you had on your car will pose a problem for many products to bond with.


 DoDo do Acrylic spritz and Future Armour, both sealants and both wax friendly. I actually contacted them recently to confirm Future armour was wax friendly.

Acrylic spritz say's :-

"A water based high performance synthetic spray sealant. It is used to top up existing wax or sealant protection, or it can be used as a sealant in it's own right.."

I love Acrylic spritz and their Future Armour is also excellent and can be used as a drying aid too. Andy at DoDo confirmed to me it is fine over wax but " be sure to level it first" 
I have not had the streaking problems with either of these products.

Not sure about "the multitude of products" I'm supposed to have on my car. I have a wax and like most people would use a QD on occasions or add some bling with a sealant which, in the case of the DoDo products, sit nicely and streak free. ( as I live in an area where there's no water on tap I wash with ONR solution but not the wax one, so there's no greasy residue from ONR original, just the polymers it leaves behind.)

Harry


----------



## adeel43

late to the party on this but tried it today on my Java black Discovery. Car now looks awful with streak marks everywhere.

How do I get it off..? Will hand polish suffice?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarryAllen

adeel43 said:


> late to the party on this but tried it today on my Java black Discovery. Car now looks awful with streak marks everywhere.
> 
> How do I get it off..? Will hand polish suffice?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


A wash, and dry off with a QD will sort it (using a short nap MF)... which sort of undermines the durability claims too!


----------



## adeel43

BarryAllen said:


> A wash, and dry off with a QD will sort it (using a short nap MF)... which sort of undermines the durability claims too!


Cheers!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

